# Gaggia Classic Selecta Deluxe Bought Spares or Repairs - First Step towards a fix?



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

[My first post.

I've been browsing this forum for a few weeks now, considering moving from a mass-market pod machine to a budget real machine as my other half and I both fancy the challenge of learning barista skills.]

This thread seems to invite this sort of query and I'd like to know how to proceed please.

Idly perusing Fleabay last night (looking at Gaggia Classics, NOT the Selecta Deluxe), I "accidentally" (...big glass of red wine) acquired this dead Selecta Deluxe for £1.20, thinking that it should be worth it for the spares alone.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291424810076?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Note the seller's thought that "I think it's a valve problem but not sure".

Once I've collected it, *what's the first thing we should do with it to move towards diagnosis/fix please?*

Or should I send it straight to a service engineer?

Feel free to point me at pre-existing threads - I haven't been able to find a directly relevant one myself.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Put some water into the reservoir, plug it into an RCD and switch it on

If it doesn't trip the power then you're headed in the right direction

Let it heat up for about 30 mins, check for leaks frequently, then have a play

Check that water comes from the group and the steam arm

You may need to prime it / there could be an air lock etc

Report back


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Great ebay listing, give a price for postage then say its for collection only in the text, which is it? No wonder it went for such a low price.

There isn't a solenoid valve on the selecta, there is a valve in the group head so the listing is probably referring to that. In addition to the steps mentioned in the previous post I would strip the group head and valve and give everything a good clean.

There's also an over pressure valve by the pump and a ball valve in the steam valve (which may be blocked off if causing problems).

Good luck.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

I have got a selects deluxe. Until now I didn't realise it was different to the classic. What are the main difference's?


----------



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

Machine collected (yup, collection only - worked for me on both price and location ;-) ).

Given my UTTER ignorance of proper Espresso machines, I'm going to run through this - bearing in mind the advice you've given - before bothering you again:

http://www.coffeecrew.com/gear-equipment-coffee/learn-the-ways-of-the-bean/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

Having said that, it's powered up and produced hot water with no problems so far. I have a temperature probe of sorts and will post with an update once I've had chance to mess about with it.


----------



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

An update.

I ran the machine through the process detailed in the link http://www.coffeecrew.com/gear-equipment-coffee/learn-the-ways-of-the-bean/255-gaggia-classic-step-by-step

The instructions in the link are for unboxing and testing a new machine.

This machine had been stored and was presumably dry throughout, so I followed the same process.

Here are my experimentation and observations so far.

*1) Priming before heating*

Reservoir filled.

Cup placed under the steam wand.

Turned Machine on

Steam valve fully open

Steam switch on

Brew/pump switch turned on long enough to fill a mug with water.

** NOTHING out of the steam wand ** which I think was supposed to stream water. Water certainly through the shower head.

Pump switch off

Steam switch off

Steam valve closed

*Run water through group:*

Mug on to drip tray.

Turn on pump for long enough to fill mug. No apparent problems.

*Water temperature tests. *

I have a digital temperature probe bought for other culinary purposes and it will have to do for these initial tests.

A dial frothing thermometer undoubtedly reacts faster.

Reservoir topped up, steam valve closed, machine left for 20 minutes to heat up.

Pre-heated cup marked with 60ml placed under shower head (no filter-holder).

brew switch on and cup filled to 60m several times. Should be at least 89 C apparently.

65 Centigrade

70 C

75 C

73 C

77 C

73 C

I didn't time the waits between shots, but clearly this is too low. (thermostat problem?)

*Steaming test*

Jug of water under steam arm.

Steam Switch on

Waited for "ready" light.

Opened black steam knob.

As anticipated, nothing from steam arm, some steam and water from shower head.

Further test/observation

Machine left on with Steam knob closed - every couple of minutes steam and water drips from the showerhead.

Applies whether the steam switch is on or off.

I HAVEN'T opened the machine yet, so haven't tried Norvin's suggestion about cleaning. I would rather open the beast as few times as possible.

Although I'm compiling a mental list of parts that probably need replacing, I shall now ask for your advice:

What tests should I do now, what parts should I examine/replace/clean, (is it worth it, should I put this machine back on eBay for spares only?)

I am rather getting into the challenge of fixing it though!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Probably a long shot but if this is used, have you checked to see if the steam wand tip is simply gunned up with milk?


----------



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

Obnic said:


> Probably a long shot but if this is used, have you checked to see if the steam wand tip is simply gunned up with milk?


It certainly seems a good idea to examine the wand from tip to the other end...

I notice I didn't mention that the steam wand did produce the odd drip of water - but only the odd drip.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It looks as if the group head valve is OK, you should still remove and clean the screen and aluminium dispersion block though.

I would think that the steam valve is blocked or not opening, or steam arm is blocked. Steam valve is located at the top of the boiler so is very accesible. It is held on by two allen screws and may need a bit of wiggling or gentle levering to come off.

Once off, try blowing through them to see if there is a blockage. If steam valve is blocked, you can dismantle if you are brave enough by filing away the swaging on the end - there is further information out there on the internet if needed.

102c in the boiler wall may translate to 72c in the cup, the water from my Piccino measures 72c in the cup.


----------



## aCapybara (Apr 1, 2015)

Not really an update, but I hate it when someone turns up on a forum, gets help and never reports back.

Just to say that we're so busy that we've had to put this "project" on hold, so no progress yet. That's all, I'll post an update if/when we get there.

thanks to all so far.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

aCapybara said:


> Not really an update, but I hate it when someone turns up on a forum, gets help and never reports back.
> 
> Just to say that we're so busy that we've had to put this "project" on hold, so no progress yet. That's all, I'll post an update if/when we get there.
> 
> thanks to all so far.


 So it's been 5 years and 2 lockdowns.... any progress?


----------

